

TSA terror checklist includes body odor, 'exaggerated yawning' - hammock
http://www.politico.com/story/2015/03/tsa-terror-checklist-screening-of-passengers-116455.html

======
hammock
>“Defunding the program is not the answer,” he said in response to questioning
over lawmakers’ concerns that officers are racially profiling travelers. “If
Congress did that, what I envision is there would be fewer passengers going
through expedited screening, increased pat-downs, longer lines. There would be
more frustration with the traveling public.”

Is that a veiled threat?

